# USB makes computer crash when plugged in



## David Kozar

Someone please help, whenever I plug a USB into my computer, it crashes, and reboots. It constantly will keep rebooting unless the USB is taken out. Also, the USB keyboard is accepted and won't make the computer crash. Does someone know how to fix this?


----------



## stressfreesoul

Please supply some more info...
When it crashes, do you get a blue screen (with an error message on it)?
If so, post that message back here
Does this happen with every USB port on your machine (or just the front/side/back)?
Any info on the events leading up to this happening for the first time.
Oh, and wecome to TSF! :wink:


----------



## Wrench97

And what kind of computer do you have?
Do you know what power supply you have?


----------



## David Kozar

When I plug a USB in, such as a flash drive, camera, external hard drive etc. it reboots, It happens to any of the ports, but strangely, the keyboard and mouse don't affect it.
I changed the system settings in Startup and Recovery and turned off Automatic Restart. It gave me this error message when I plugged in a USB, it was on a blue screen:

"0x000000FC (0xF78DA8E8 0x15654963 0x00000001)"

If you would like, I can include a bit more info, but I am not too sure on my system.


----------



## Wrench97

Which Operating System and which Service Pack are you running?


----------



## stressfreesoul

(ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY)'? 28-Dec-04

The subject problem will occur if Windows XP (32-bit) is installed on a computer that supports hardware-enforced DEP and you have a legacy hardware DVD decoder that uses the Mpegport.sys driver.

To workaround this problem:

01. Restart your computer.

02. Press F8 to display the Startup menu.

03. Select Safe Mode and press Enter.

04. Use Start / Run / Devmgmt.msc / OK to open Device Manager.

05. On the View menu, select Show hidden devices.

06. Expand Non-Plug and Play Drivers.

07. Right-click the Mpegport.sys driver and press Properties.

08. Select the Driver tab.

09. Change the Startup Type to Disabled.

10. Press OK.

11. Restart your computer.

To resolve this problem, ask the driver vendor for an updated Mpegport.sys driver.


----------



## David Kozar

Got it! The entire problem was over the power supply, the power supply thingy in the computer wasn't sufficient for the motherboard, it was taking way too much power away and when a USB got plugged in the computer's power overloaded and crashed it (or something like that). Anyway, thanks for your time! :wave:


----------



## sbyers

I'm having the same problem David. So that I can relate it to my situation, how was this determined, who or what factors can be utilized to diagnose the problem? Thanx


----------



## Wrench97

What brand and model pc do you have?
What are trying to hook up via USB?


----------



## Wuzisname

David Kozar said:


> Someone please help, whenever I plug a USB into my computer, it crashes, and reboots. It constantly will keep rebooting unless the USB is taken out. Also, the USB keyboard is accepted and won't make the computer crash. Does someone know how to fix this?


This is happening more and more as USB devices are now taking power away from our computers hard drives and cpu usage and draining the power supply.

I have over the last year 25 or so computers come into the shop with dead power supplies

Now they have a printer completely power driven by your computers USB.

Until they design computers to handle the new power requirements all our pc's and laptops are susceptible to this problem.

I suggest unplugging all USB devices when not in use, don't run more than 1 USB device at a time and NEVER try to boot with USB devices connected to your computer.

USB cards that copy documents and pictures from the camera to the hard drive are ok to keep using

http://freejustforfriends.com/usb-bug-crashing-computers


----------



## Artales

Right, I'll just plug the kettle in then. :blush:


----------

